

Is Xobni the next Google? - wumi
http://davidadewumi.com/2008/02/21/is-xobni-the-next-google/
Rebuttal?
======
prakash
No:-)

Google is the starting point on the internet for many users, Xobni is not.
And, in any case, it's not a fair comparison.

That said, Xobni is a _kick-ass_ product as a plugin for outlook and can be
extended to the web ala plaxo and integrated as an overlay with any other
social network.

In a more generic sense, the next google will probably not be the one everyone
talks about, it would be the one people start using -- anyone remembers how
people started switching from altavista to google?

~~~
wumi
Xobni's at a natural disadvantage for now, because all of the so-called "early
adopters" -- well many, not all -- don't use Outlook.

For those who do use it, they can imagine how easily it could become one of
those apps everyone talks about when it releases its other products.

------
pg
Loopt isn't in stealth mode. They just started out on a niche carrier.

~~~
kirse
They really need to integrate with AT&T/Verizon as soon as they can! Their
service looks awesome, but... Exactly 0 of my 273 (thank you Facebook) college
friends have Boost, Sprint or Nextel, and we're the kind of people who always
want to know where everyone is "at" on the weekends.

~~~
FakeSamAltman
Wicked sweet idea, why didn't I think of that?

~~~
sama
wow, i have arrived.

~~~
kirse
Apparently. I was just stating my enthusiasm to see Loopt on AT&T/Verizon, not
that it was some grand new idea.

------
rontr
At least for me, Google _is_ the Google of personal information.

Xobni makes Outlook search less painful, but my Outlook only has my boring
work emails. Gmail and Google Docs (and Facebook) is where I keep my personal
information.

Also, don't forget that Google has desktop search, which goes even farther
than Xobni in searching Outlook as well as all the documents on your hard
drive.

------
kajecounterhack
Hmm big words right now, being that most of my peers haven't even heard of
Xobni. I doubt there will be the next "google" for some time...

------
jbyers
For the love of teh internets, will people stop constructing sentences that
end in "the next Google?"

------
tlrobinson
Is previous the next next?

~~~
mercurio
Only if its a circular linked list of two elements.

~~~
tlrobinson
Touché

------
rokhayakebe
Xobni is a product we need more than we think we do. i can't wait for the
gmail plugin.

~~~
vikas5678
Yeah, cant wait for the gmail plug in here too, cos I stopped using outlook
express when I quit my previous job, and now that have the xobni installable,
i cant use it :(.

------
jrnewton
no because i don't know how to pronounce 'xobni'

~~~
tlrobinson
Zob-nee

------
Readmore
No

